# Hans Werner Henze - Complete DG Recordings



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

This 16 disc box set was released this past week.
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/4791522










Also Naxos has compiled their Lutoslawski recordings into a 10 disc box.
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Naxos/8501066


----------

